# truing (bicycle) = ακτινολόγηση



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2009)

Στα ποδήλατα:
wheel truing = ακτινολόγηση τροχού
truing base = βάση ακτινολόγησης
How To True a Wheel


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2009)

Χαίρομαι που το άνοιξες αυτό. Κι όταν πρόκειται γι' αυτό εδώ, τι θα πρότεινες:

A process to correct the concentricity and shape of a grinding wheel. As distinguished from dressing, which removes bond material to expose fresh abrasive grains, truing is designed to reduce vibration and produce a uniform cutting rate for the grinding wheel.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2009)

*Αποκατάσταση* του λειαντικού τροχού (ΕΜΠ): http://courseware.mech.ntua.gr/ml26076/mathimata/2006Liansi.pdf (σελ. 7).


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2009)

To πρόβλημα με αυτή την απόδοση (με αφορμή ερώτηση που τέθηκε στο ProZ) είναι ότι:

1. δεν αποδίδει το νοήμα του truing, δεδομένου ότι αυτό αναφέρεται στην αποκατάσταση του σχήματος και της επιφάνειας αυτού. Για την ακρίβεια, η αποκατάσταση της επιφάνειας αρχικά λεγόταν dressing, γι' αυτό τα συναντούσε κανείς ως truing & dressing, αλλά τελικά οι περισσότεροι όταν λένε truing, εννοούν truing & dressing. Πλήρης αναλυτική εξήγηση της διαδικασίας εδώ: http://books.google.gr/books?id=Ile...d3SBw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=10

2. είναι ουσιαστικά περιφραστική-ερμηνευτική απόδοση.

Το ΙΑΤΕ δίνει:

Truing:
the production of a geometrically defined shape(truing)and of a sharp grinding surface(dressing) by turning the grinding wheel with a diamond or other suitable tool.

τρόχιση λειαντικού τροχού.
κατεργασία της επιφάνειας λειαντικού τροχού τορναρίζοντάς την με τη βοήθεια διαμαντόκοκκου ή άλλου κατάλληλου εργαλείου για τη δημιουργία συγκεκριμένης γεωμετρικής μορφής και τραχύτητας. 
Κ.Μπουζάκης,Καθηγητής, Σχολή Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών 

Εδώ, έχει βιντεάκι που περιγράφει την όλη διαδικασία. Θεωρώ ότι ο όρος τρόχιση που προτείνει ο Μπουζάκης, είναι ακριβέστατη (όπως θα δείτε και στο βιντεάκι).

http://www.newwoodworker.com/review...ls/jetdimndtrutoolrvu/jetdimndtrutoolhigh.wmv
http://www.newwoodworker.com/reviews/jetdimndtrutoolrvu.html


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2009)

Στο ProZ συνηγόρησα για την απόδοση *truing = αποκατάσταση* (και *dressing = αναγέννηση*, από την ίδια πηγή τού ΕΜΠ που παρέθεσα πριν).

Τι θα πει «δεν αποδίδει το νοήμα του truing»; Αφού κι εσύ αμέσως προσθέτεις: «δεδομένου ότι αυτό αναφέρεται στην αποκατάσταση του σχήματος και της επιφάνειας αυτού».

Τι θα πει «είναι ουσιαστικά περιφραστική-ερμηνευτική απόδοση»; Περιφραστική δεν μπορεί να είναι (μία λέξη είναι η ρημάδα!) και ερμηνευτική πάλι δεν είναι διότι το ρήμα _*true*_ σημαίνει «to make true (exactly or accurately shaped, formed, fitted, or placed, as a surface, instrument, or part of a mechanism); shape, adjust, place, etc., exactly or accurately». Δηλαδή, όταν κάνεις _truing_, αποκαθιστάς / επαναφέρεις κάτι στο πώς πρέπει να είναι, εξ ου και η απόδοση με το _αποκατάσταση_. Αν πεις _τρόχιση_ (ή _τόρνευση_, που σύμφωνα με το ΕΜΠ —αλλά και τον Μπουζάκη— είναι η διαδικασία αποκατάστασης ενός λειαντικού τροχού), τότε αναφέρεσαι στο πώς επιτυγχάνεις την αποκατάσταση.

Αλλά, τότε, πώς θα λες το _grinding_;

Κι επίσης, αν αποδώσεις το _truing_ με το _τρόχιση_, ποια απόδοση θα δώσεις για το _dressing_ ώστε να διατηρηθεί η ίδια ακριβώς ορολογική προσέγγιση;


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2009)

Πάει να πει ότι:

1. αποκατάσταση λειαντικού τροχού δεν είναι ορολογία. 
2. δεν αποδίδει το νόημα. Truing είναι αποκατάσταση σχήματος & επιφάνειας. 

Grinding=λείανση. 

Τέλος, από τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν καθιερωμένες και δόκιμες αποδόσεις από έγκριτο επιστημονικό προσωπικό, ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θα πρέπει να εφεύρουμε εμείς τις δικές μας.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2009)

Δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά. Σου δείχνω *την ύλη τού ΕΜΠ για το μάθημα της Λείανσης*, και μου λες: «από τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν καθιερωμένες και δόκιμες αποδόσεις από έγκριτο επιστημονικό προσωπικό, ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θα πρέπει να εφεύρουμε εμείς τις δικές μας».

Και δεν μου απαντάς για το _dressing_. :)

Άσε που δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το _αποκατάσταση λειαντικού τροχού_ «δεν είναι ορολογία». Να βγάλω το _αποκατάσταση_ κι όπου δηλώνει τα _recovery_, _restitution_ κλπ;


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2009)

Μα εσύ δεν έχεις απαντήσει κι έχεις ζιγκ-ζαγκ σε όλο το αρχικό μου ποστ (#4) και θέλεις να καθίσω εγώ να σου δώσω αναλυτική απάντηση για το dressing; :) Για ποιο λόγο, απορρίπτεις μονολεκτική, ακριβή και δόκιμη απόδοση, υπέρ περιφραστικής, γενικής και αδόκιμης;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2009)

Α καλά, δεν πρόκειται να συνεννοηθούμε έτσι... :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2009)

Πάμε λοιπόν ξανά από την αρχή για να συννενοηθούμε.

Αν θέλουμε να ακολουθήσουμε την οδό της αποκατάστασης (correction, restoration, recovery, restitution) θα πρέπει αναγκαστικά να πούμε *αποκατάσταση της επιφάνειας και του σχήματος*. 

Στο PDF που δίνεις, ο συγγραφέας κάνει διάκριση μεταξύ _αναγέννησης της επιφάνειας του τροχού _και _αποκατάστασης του τροχού_. Δηλαδή, αποκατάσταση του τροχού σημαίνει αποκατάσταση του σχήματος του τροχού; Δεν νομίζω. Ενώ σε άλλο pdf, ο ίδιος (; ) το truing το χαρακτηρίζει "εργασία αναγέννησης για την αποκατάσταση του σχήματος" . Υπάρχει δηλ. μια μικρή αμηχανία. Το dressing γίνεται με την αφαίρεση (τρόχιση) της φθαρμένης επιφάνειας. 

Καταρχήν, αν επιλέξουμε αυτή τη λύση, χάνεται η αντιστρεψιμότητα και πάμε αλλού γι' αλλού. Αναγέννηση=regeneration, reconditioning. Δεύτερον, και οι δύο περιπτώσεις, είναι επεξηγήσεις. Τρίτον, δεν είναι οικονομικές σαν λύσεις. Τέταρτον, δεν δίνουν συγκεκριμένη εικόνα της ενέργειας που επιτελείται. Πέμπτον, δεν ξέρουμε αν είναι λημματογραφημένες.

Για όλους αυτούς τους λόγους, θεωρώ ότι η μονολεκτική "τρόχιση" είναι ιδανική λύση σε μετάφραση τεχνικών κειμένων. Εκτός, κι αν θέλουμε οπωσδήποτε να εξηγήσουμε τι ακριβώς γίνεται, οπότε θα πάμε σε λύσεις τύπου αποκατάσταση/αναγέννηση επιφανείας και σχήματος λειαντικού τροχού. Αλλά η πείρα μού έχει δείξει ότι αυτές τις λύσεις τις προτιμάμε όταν δεν είμαστε κι εμείς σίγουροι για τη μετάφραση και προτιμάμε κάτι που το εξηγεί και σε εμάς και στον αναγνώστη.

Τώρα, όσον αφορά το dressing, σε αυτά τα contexts (λειαντικών μηχανών κλπ) λέγεται *ακόνισμα* και συχνά χρησιμοποιείται ως συνώνυμο του sharpening.


----------

